# Excellent panel, worth listening to if only because of the cyber attack :)



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

registration confirmation - truth.organicconsumers.org


call for a formal grand jury investigation into allegations of willful misconduct surrounding COVID-19 responses by federal agencies by adding your signature




truth.organicconsumers.org





listen to Sayer Ji, Henry Ealy, Kevin Jenkins at minute 48. Dolores Cahill, Dr. James Lyons-Wieler from 1.33.00. 
The whole thing is good but these are the best. This is a cliff notes video of everything thats wrong with this situation minus the globalist game. Lots of interesting stuff.


----------

